# Google- Naturopath Albert Snow Holistic Gastro-Enterology Proffers Apt Cure for IBS ... - SBWire (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Naturopath Albert Snow Holistic Gastro-Enterology Proffers Apt Cure for IBS ...**SBWire (press release)*Medway, MA -- (SBWIRE) -- 09/13/2010 -- Inflammatory Bowel Disease is a condition which is often mistaken for *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

